# DWARF GAR



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

...'just wanna share.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

f*cking red neck should have let it go


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

omg.... if they existed over here i wouldnt dare to take a swim in the lake


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kory said:


> f*cking red neck should have let it go


 damn straight :sad:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

So did the guy mount that thing or eat it?


----------



## sharkboy11 (Nov 6, 2003)

i dotn think that is a dwarf gar, more like an alligator gar..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> So did the guy mount that thing or eat it?


 I wish the fish would have ate him


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

god whats with all these ******** cathing these huge ass gars


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> god whats with all these ******** cathing these huge ass gars


 Unfortuntaly I think Gator gars are attracted to Trailer parks and 
run down pick-up trucks. (I'm throughly convinced Gerry Springers voice
attracts them to an area)

Imagine surviving 150 million years to 
have the fault of living in Red-neck country









Luckly there is now a lobby group of people working now to protect them,
by listing them as game fish.

There are also many grassroots orgnizations forming to protect the fish
and to dispel the myths about them.
http://www.garfishing.com/
http://www.savethegar.org/


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

thats a gar?!?! so come the ones I've seen have tiny thin mouths....and this one is the near equivalent of a shark?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

their mouths get very large when they are 6 ft in length. ********, lol.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Tommy V said:
> 
> 
> > god whats with all these ******** cathing these huge ass gars
> ...












nice fish gone to waste...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

:sad:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> thats a gar?!?! so come the ones I've seen have tiny thin mouths....and this one is the near equivalent of a shark?


my guess your seeing this gar








Longnosed gar, different species, very pretty fishy
or your not seeing a real gar at all


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ohhhhh so I've been seeing just really big juvi gars......

wow alligator gars are awesome!! when I become rich I'm getting a one jillion gallon tank and tossing in like 50 gator gars!!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> ohhhhh so I've been seeing just really big juvi gars......
> 
> wow alligator gars are awesome!! when I become rich I'm getting a one jillion gallon tank and tossing in like 50 gator gars!!


 been thinking about that me to but with rhoms


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

don't have these around here.....do people eat them? or are they too poor to buy cameras?....don't get me wronge I keep a bunch of fish a year, some to eat some to mount, but not to just take a picture of then compost. where would that "red neck" have been fishing to catch that guy?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

sorry for the doubble post but, Wow is all I have to say. thaks for the links Polypterus


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what kind of gar is THAT? a total oddball color morph of a normal gar specie?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

all it said was "gold gar"


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> sorry for the doubble post but, Wow is all I have to say. thaks for the links Polypterus


 Damn thats one nice gar. I love the colors on it. Know where I can pick one up?

Poly might know what kind of gar it is since he's our resident gar expert.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Kory said:


> Black-Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > sorry for the doubble post but, Wow is all I have to say. thaks for the links Polypterus
> ...


These pop up from time to time thats a "Gold phase" Lepisosteus platyrhincus
(Florida gar), Beautifull fish not very common, but what a showstopper,
While appearing Albino it is not, actually its Lucistic. In life these fish are
just amazing, I have also seen a Longnosed and a spotted in this phase,
the longnose was absolutly incredable, it had some black on it but it was still quite an amazing fish.

I've seen Floridas Piebald as well, I had the oppertunity to get one of these once
but turned it down, Been kicking myself since. (stupid stupid stupid, for not taking 
that fish)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what in the bloody damned hell does lucistic mean?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:
 

> what in the bloody damned hell does lucistic mean?


 The color i belive. Ever seen a luntio Oscar its kind of that yellow color.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Phoenix said:
> ...


 Thanks for the info Poly.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

leuc- is a word for "white", not to be confused with albinos (who have no pigment, not even in their red (blood) eyes).

Someone must be breeding those incredible fish, keep kicking yourself poly, a piebald would have been AWESOME


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

hehe yeah you shouldn't have passed on that........Poly have you have you gars spawn yet? how about the lempreys?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> hehe yeah you shouldn't have passed on that........Poly have you have you gars spawn yet? how about the lempreys?


 Yeah I have be kicking myself for some time, that Piebald was
incredable, oh well, almost once caught a melanistic Long-nose
that thing was beyond belief, sucker was satin black

These "gold" gar are being bred but they are still a rather infrequent occurance,
this is not quite a dominate gene so very few of the young carry this trait,
you can get them but be prepared to pay alot of money for one, or you can like me
just hope you get lucky and catch one, they do pop up in wild populations.

To anwser your question Black-Phoenix I'm not going out of my way at this time
to breed my gars, most of them are to young at this time, and I really have to
maintain alot of focus on the Lamprey and Pupfish, I'm going to begin, maybe
next year a cycling process to prepare them, I'm not really expecting any results 
for at least five years with my long-nosed, short-nosed last I checked were getting
there, Allagators (I think, could be Cuban) still have a good six years or more.

Lampreys I had a serious set back with: the great power outage of 2003
wiped out more than half of my population, I'm still trying to calculate the damage,
For the most part though I lost all of my Brook lamprey and most of my Chustnuts.
I have had no metamorphized ammocoetes this fall so far.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

too bad man......if you don't mind me asking why lampreys?...just something differnt? how do you feed them?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> too bad man......if you don't mind me asking why lampreys?...just something differnt? how do you feed them?


I get "why Lamprey?" alot.
Well it's simple I'm perticularly interested in ancient fishes,
I keep others but my greatest joy is in ancient fish, the Gars, Lamprey, sturgeons,
Sharks, lungfish, Etc.

I'm very interested in Lamprey because:
1. Their facinating biology and lifecycle
2. their evolutionary significance
3. No one else seems to look at them
4. many of these fish are threatend or endangered, 
5. I'm just entranced by them, over the years I've studied them I have
become obsessed with captive care and potential captive breeding,
as mentioned some of these fish are seriously threatend or endangered
it may be nessesary at some point to care for these fish in captive conditions,
Very little is being done in this field, so I am doing what I can to advance 
this area of knowledge.

I currently have just the larval form of the fish known as Ammoceotes
these fish are filter feeders, I fed them cultured Diatoms and unicellular
algea, they are fed by a drip system,

I now keep two species The Northern Brook Lamprey (Ichthyomyzon fossor)
and the Chustnut Lamprey (Ichthyomyzon castaneus) At least that what I think
I have left

I had Silver Lamprey (Ichthyomyzon unicuspis) and American Brook 
(Lampetra appendix) also.

During the outage I dumped them all into one tank, I do not know which I have
right now.

Northern brooks are not parasitic as adults, they literaly transfom to adults
to breed and die. They do not feed as adult fish.

Chustnuts are a parasitic species, as adults I feed these goldfish, carp, sunfish,
and farmed trout.
I'm working on the devolpment of a "Sausage" type food to simplify feeding
of these parasitic species.


----------

